# Top 10: Make your own A+ non-classical vocalists of all time.



## aintsorry (Jun 7, 2017)

Hi! 

What about we doing our own A-list of non-classical musicians, mostly vocalists? 
It can go through jazz to indian-based music. No boundaries, ok? 
I'm gonna do mine later.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

there's a very recent thread about favorite singers
http://www.talkclassical.com/48956-greatest-singers-all-time.html

I can't make a serious top ten because there are too much singers that I like and I would change it every day, but let's say that today it's like this:

Aretha Franklin
Nina Simone
Maria Bethania
Tim Buckley
Tom Waits
Iris DeMent
Robert Wyatt
Zeze Gonzaga
Dock Boggs
Atahualpa Yupanqui


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Ben E. King
Robert Johnson
John Lennon
Black Francis
Etta Fitzgerald
Bo Diddley
Tim Buckley
Chrissy Hynde
Otis Redding
PJ Harvey


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Ella Fitzgerald 
Dusty Springfield.
Aretha Franklin
Nina Simone.
Merlina Mercouri.
Harry Connick . jr
Caro Emerald
Dotan
Douwe Bob

( last 3 are Dutch artist)


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Well, I'm not the only one prepared to repeat myself:
Ian Anderson
Jon Anderson
Joni Mitchell
John Foggerty
Captain Beefheart
Nick Cave
Ella Fitzgerald
Sandy Denny
Nina Simone
Napoleon Murphy Brock
Ray White
Tom Waits
Robert Wyatt


----------



## Agamemnon (May 1, 2017)

Etta James
Hank Williams
Elvis Presley
Brenda Lee
Little Richard
James Brown
Otis Redding
Van Morrison
Jim Morrison
Grace Slick
Captain Beefheart
Janis Joplin
Steve Winwood
Rod Stewart
Tom Waits
Gram Parsons
Henry Rollins
Phil Anselmo


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bryan Ferry
David Bowie
David Sylvian
Fish
Jim Croce
Karen Carpenter
Kate Bush
Peter Gabriel
Steven Wilson
Tori Amos


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Top 10 ok, actually not my primary attraction to music, but what the hell...
Tom Waits
Rob Halford
Corey Glover (song on my playlist just came up!) It's the Living Colour vocalist people.
Steven Tyler
Bruce Dickinson (more cowbell)
Donna Summer
Leonard Cohen
Frank Zappa
Ozzy
Dio
...but why isn't Farrokh Bulsara here...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Casebearer said:


> Well, I'm not the only one prepared to repeat myself:
> Ian Anderson
> Jon Anderson
> Joni Mitchell
> ...


I would just add Ray Collins


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Agamemnon said:


> Etta James
> Tom Waits




:lol:


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I enjoy the sound of the voices of these ten singers quite a bit:

Paul Robeson
Geddy Lee
Ian Tyson
Aurelio de Cádiz 
Brandon Boyd

Cher
Shoshana Damari
Christine McVie
Laura Branigan
Sylvia Fricker


----------



## Agamemnon (May 1, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> :lol:


What's the shock? 

Especially Etta James is a great singer in my book.


----------



## Agamemnon (May 1, 2017)

Agamemnon said:


> Etta James
> Hank Williams
> Elvis Presley
> Brenda Lee
> ...


And Ellen Foley of course. I've always thought she is underrated (although everybody loves her in Meat Loaf's Dashboard Light). I think Ellen Foley is a kind of caucasian Etta James with a very powerful voice who can blow you away.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Agamemnon said:


> What's the shock?
> 
> Especially Etta James is a great singer in my book.


I meant to only quote mr waits


----------



## Ziggabea (Apr 5, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I meant to only quote mr waits


What?


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Mr. Waits is a great singer in his own right. Great in the sense of one of the most original artists and voices there are, in the way of art that is, maybe not from a technical point of view but who cares.


----------



## Jay (Jul 21, 2014)

Frankie Miller
Howard Tate
Bryan Ferry
Gary Brooker
Nico
Robert Wyatt
Jimmy Dewar
Arthur Brown
Theo Bleckmann
Jeanne Lee


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Casebearer said:


> Mr. Waits is a great singer in his own right. Great in the sense of one of the most original artists and voices there are, in the way of art that is, maybe not from a technical point of view but who cares.


I think it's amazing that someone don't recognize him as one of the most expressive and powerful singers ever.


----------

